# Fitness tips and tricks



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, so I thought I'd share a trick that works for me, and I'd like to see what others are doing. In addition to good high energy music and slapping/hitting myself hard to get that extra weight lifted, I thought I'd share my most successful/useful trick - coffee.. just drink coffee before one scoop, I'm about 200lbs, empty the grinds into a good protein shake with a scoop of creatine with added sugar mix it up, pour it into a bottle with most of the grinds left out, you can drink em all if you want.

Down your coffee a half our to hour before, I don't regularly drink coffee anymore only before I work out usually or for papers/exams when I am taking courses. then down the 500ml bottle of hot stuff 5 minutes before you finish your warmup.

Here is it in video form





What are your tip and tricks to get that extra weight or mile in ?

(Ok, not much over 200 except the butterfly press and shoulder press and extensions, and leg press ... the free weights deadlift and squats were under 200, as were bicep curls and others. So a good scoop of fine grind will keep you feeling it. I work out every second or third or fourth day depending on recovery, I worked out the day before yesterday then today, I felt - on par going in but I had a really good day in at least part or a birdie. I feel like I worked myself a bit and should get slight gains today. Not sure if I'll be good for the 5th or not.)


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

This is just my opinion/added tips. Good post!

The only downside to pounding coffee is that you build tolerance to caffeine. One cup of black coffee could be a good option on days where you feel sluggish but I personally wouldn't recommend it. Most people drink it with sugar or splenda or milk and you just don't want that if your concern is being "fit". I would say green tea is a better option if you need that kick to get you to the gym. If your diets good and your motivated to turn off your tv and get to the gym or go for a walk that is all you need. If your concern is extra weight get a spotter. If you need an extra mile than stop being lazy and run it. In my experience there is no magic pill or supplement you can take that is legal that will change you over night. If you want results work out consistently and DIET. No switching from regular soda to diet I mean water, lean meats and a lot of veggies. Mix up your routine to prevent yourself from getting bored and from hitting a plateau. Find your motivation. Whether its a few more years to spend with your family or looking good for that special someone think about that every time you feel like skipping a training session and vegetate in front of your tv.

And lastly.. If your texting at the gym your not working out hard enough.


----------



## Alex33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice post dude you have shared something really good these tips are no doubt very useful for the fitness thing.But at the same time i completely agree with Juggernaut.keep making your effort but in the correct direction that will actually help you in getting what you want.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with Juggernaut & Alex33. I will add that caffien also prevents calcium absorption into your bones. You may be slim, but your bones won't hold up and you'll break a hip when your in your 50's. Sad but true. Well, maybe not about breaking a hip in your 50's. But you will break a hip. Coffee in moderation; one cup per day or decaf. This is my area of expertise - it's what I do for a living.
Good luck with the excercise, though.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

longrider said:


> I agree with Juggernaut & Alex33. I will add that caffien also prevents calcium absorption into your bones. You may be slim, but your bones won't hold up and you'll break a hip when your in your 50's. Sad but true. Well, maybe not about breaking a hip in your 50's. But you will break a hip. Coffee in moderation; one cup per day or decaf. This is my area of expertise - it's what I do for a living.
> Good luck with the excercise, though.


I don't drink coffee daily, only when I do multi hour workouts, which tends to be about every 3 days. That is incredibly overblown and out of proportion with this national institute of health report.

Effects of caffeine on bone and the calciu... [Food Chem Toxicol. 2002] - PubMed - NCBI

Coffee gives great advantages, the report states any calcium update can be offset with a couple teaspoons of milk 

is there some information that states it is more serious than this report states other than hearsay?

As far as I can tell you seem to be talking out of ya posterior. put up some links to information stating coffee is damaging to long term skeletal health if used alongside calcium containing food.

I get calcium with they whey I use which is somewhere about 75 grams of whey per day or more. Likewise I take one or two multivitamins a day. which adds another 200-400 mg The whey provides 18-24% of DRI (or perhaps 10-20% based on my calorie intake) The multivitamins provide 40% of DRI between those two alone that is ~50-60% of DRI on calcium, and the effects of caffeine are counteracted by simply having calcium in your diet.

Just the multvitamins and whey alone account for half of the DRI. the study also shows that over 24 hours there is no effect on uptake in terms of materials that are excreted through the urinary track.

I think the problem is people just arn't getting the dairy, greens or beans or calcium in their diet and coffee may just accelerate an already unhealthy lifestyle. However coffee poses no risk to individuals who actually have an adequette amount of calcium in their diet.

The poster above really needs to supply some science to demonstrate what they are saying is true and that that National Institute of Health is wrong. I havn't seen that yet.

The studies I have seen says this coffee issue is only for large amount of consumption 4 cups or more per day and habitual, that is the calcium blocking stops when coffee consumption is stopped. This really doesn't apply unless you are hammering back a pot of coffee a day, however if you drink your coffee with milk or cream those effects are counter acted. As it does not block it only reduces. As stated having some calcium intake with your coffee counter acts the effect and it won't even come into play unless you drown your digestive track in coffee day in and day out.

So you seem to be pushing an urban myth, that doesn't accurately represent the facts.

Not calling you a fraud longrider, but I want some science to back up what you are saying, as the science I have seen, says you are exaggerating the facts.

Also I would not recommend daily use of any addictive drug. In part because the body becomes use to it and the benefits are lost. That is why I only use coffee as a form of medication, for when it is needed, not to cover up poor lifestyle.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Didn't mean to offend, Will. Just trying to be helpful. I do Bone Density testing at the hospital I work in. I've taken this information from seminars I've attended. I don't know their sources but will do research. I was only concerned for your health. 'Don't think anything is coming out of my rectum, but will investigate. Again, good luck with your excercise. I'll post when I have "facts" not coming from my posterior.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I drink coffee up to a pot a day. I don't drink milk however I eat cheese and plenty of leafy greens. I also get off my butt and move. Bones are doing well. Have your skeleton supporting you give it building blocks and enjoy your joe.


----------



## prep2death (Apr 10, 2013)

Thats pretty good. Personally I find the best way to stay fit is to incorporate exercise into activities I enjoy.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Will, I finally found you again. Sorry for the delay. *You are right*. The one cup per day limit is for _post menopausal women_. I did some studying, and reading. I miss-quoted. Sorry for the bad advice. You're right. Apparently, my posterior _was_ speaking. Good luck in your workout regimin.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll add my two pennies. I've been doing CrossFit for over 5 months now. Love the exersice and the challenge. With that being said, I love my coffee, but I won't drink it within a 2hr Pre workout timeframe. Coffee cleanes your insides out if you know what I mean. Nothing like trying to workout while you have to II to make you feel special! If your feeling sluggish do a little more warm-ups & put on some get the blood going music and bust your balls!


----------



## Bert (Jul 3, 2013)

I find this thread very useful. Here I want add also some unique and new fitness tips to make this thread more valuable. 
Stop the cruel talk.
Find someone you can confide in.
Create your own family of choice.
Take care of your physical health.
Love yourself and then love your neighbor.
Make sleep and healthy eating priorities. 
I am very confident that these tips play key role to live you a happy life.


----------

